# Bit wet in Sussex



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

One pic says it all but lots more pics........................we had thunder storms but nothing like this.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wea...l-rain-causes-flash-floods.html?frame=2245027

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We had floods in Eastbourne and they had to cancel the air show as well.Not sure if it will be on today yet.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

since when has Aberystwyth been in Sussex? :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That was one out of 33 pics Mike.

Ray.


----------

